# You're invading my personal bubble. . .



## katt (Feb 14, 2007)

some rabbits just don't know when they are a little to close. . .












poor winnie! it doesn't even look like she can breath!

post your photos of buns getting to close to other buns, people, and other pets!


----------



## storminstaffs (Feb 18, 2007)

syroo saying indie's trying to nick my place on your knee mum


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ruby sometimes gets a little too close for comfort....:lol


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 18, 2007)

here is maomaochiu's invasion......


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 19, 2007)

Guess who's nose this is...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 19, 2007)

Poor Jackie being squished by Wilbur.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## KSY1267 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's mine!! He's not really close close, but he is close!


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 24, 2007)

This picture looks like the dog is a little tooclose to Floppy but in reality he hops over to the dog any chance hegets. She usually just lays still (very well behaved dog) and he willhop up on her and sit on her back. I have a picture of thatsomewhere...gotta find it.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 24, 2007)

Ebony : "Pebble I am _not_ your pillow!!"






Ebony got a bit close to the camera...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2007)

This is one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 24, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> This is one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


Pebble and Ebony are blushing!!:blushan:

They send their thanks Susan!! hehe

It's my favourite picture of them, I've got it up on the wall of my room


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 24, 2007)

Hazel saying "Hi! what're you doing?"




and her favorite evening thing to do: cuddle up with mom!




White Chocolate saying "Hey Mom! what's this? can I look into it too?"




Hmm, didn't see anything... maybe from your side."




(click on the pics to enlarge)


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 25, 2007)

"That flash musta hurt your eyes, well thats what you get when you get too close!"


----------



## tinac (Feb 25, 2007)

Harry saying hello


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)

Chance:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 28, 2007)

What could possibly be better than Chance??

A GIANT Chance!! Hehe!!


----------



## myLoki (Mar 1, 2007)

Lokizilla! 




























t and loki


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

*I spot a Walmart bottle!


katt wrote: *


> some rabbits just don't know when they are a little to close. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

you bet! they are some of the cheapest bottles. . .but also some of the best up here!

plus, the come in different colors, and anything that i can pick a color out i am drawn to. . .


----------



## cheryl (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey you!...yeah you!..waddya think your lookin at!






cheryl


----------



## picklezon (Mar 2, 2007)

Copper cleaning Sammy


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## amundb (Mar 6, 2007)

*Whatcha got over there? Anything for me?*


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 8, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote:*


> This picture looks like the dog is a little too close toFloppy but in reality he hops over to the dog any chance he gets. Sheusually just lays still (very well behaved dog) and he will hop up onher and sit on her back. I have a picture of that somewhere...gottafind it.




and i gotta see it!!!! =D and all the other pictures are way too cute,they simply must be on cuteoverload.com xD they should make a sectionfor rabbits getting too close...hahaha!


----------



## myLoki (Mar 9, 2007)

Personal space, LOKI! Jeez...he doesn't understand the concept.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 16, 2007)

Her hair-doo in this one cracks me up


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 16, 2007)

Do cats count?


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 17, 2007)

You got something for me?? huh huh?


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 20, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Do cats count?




Hahahhahaha!!!! Make him stop! HAHAHAA :roflmao:


----------



## rianne23 (Mar 21, 2007)

well my little tilly two socks likes to get a bit too close too lol :wink


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Apr 13, 2007)

i'd say this is a little too close :shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 14, 2007)

If cats count, how 'bout this one??


----------



## myLoki (May 2, 2007)

t and loki


----------



## m.e. (May 2, 2007)

Hi, Peanut.







(and Miko, too)


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2007)

Hopi totally doesn't get the concept of personal boundaries.






Is this to close( that pink think in the top right corner is his nose)






I'm sure I have more I'll have to look.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Roxie (Nov 24, 2007)

"What is up there Mommy?"





"What is that thing?"


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 24, 2007)

Shelter bunny Jimmy:


----------



## jessmc03 (Nov 25, 2007)

this is when gabby tried to eat the zoom on my camera :shame


----------



## okiron (Nov 25, 2007)

Kayden's usual spot on my bed is on my face.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is Grace


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 9, 2007)

close...





closer...





yikes, back off!!  lol


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## SDShorty (Dec 12, 2007)

Whatcha doin' wit' dat thing mommy?


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 21, 2007)

Roren was trying to come out of his cage


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Penny (or at least Penny's whiskers):


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay, so he was lying on my lap and I'm the one who put the camera in his face. But Rory is still quite guilty of invading my personal space. Last night I was wearing a tank top and lying on the couch petting him. He expessed his love for me by licking my boobs.


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 25, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Okay, so he was lying on my lap and I'm the one who put the camera in his face. But Rory is still quite guilty of invading my personal space. Last night I was wearing a tank top and lying on the couch petting him. He expessed his love for me by licking my boobs.



:laughsmiley:rabbits do weird things sometimes lol


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 2, 2008)

[align=center]Scone MacBunny - up close and personal. 




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]And even closer...[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, let me work on the detail... Here's a pic of Snuff.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

